# my new set up



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

well i thought i would let you guys know what i ended up buying as far as a gun and scope since a lot of you gave me a lot of great advice, and your opinions on a lot of stuff. for the gun i bought a savage model 11 .223 with the accutrigger and accustock. as for the optics i bought a Nikon Monarch 4-16x42 with the mildot reticle. i am really excited and i found a gun dealer that charges very little in comparison to other places i shopped around, so i feel that i got a good deal. i don't have my new stuff in my hands yet because he had to order them, but i am really looking forward to getting the call that i can come in and pick it up. i would like to take the time to thank everyone that took the time to type a response to my initial thread, and just so you know i took the time to look into everything that was posted and made my decision based on a lot of facts, recommendations, and opinions from you guys. again, thanks a lot and dont hesitate to put your 2 cents in on what ammo you prefer. thanks


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Make sure to post some pics when you get them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sweet

I almost bought a Savage when I got my last gun. They say they are quite the shooters. Let us know how you like that accutrigger!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

replied to your pm. you will like v-max bullets, they are great. you should do well with your new setup. if it won't deliver the groups you want, that can be fixed. i have reservation about the accustock, but that may be fixable. i have the monarch scope and it has served me well. 4-16x is a very good choice. it allows long range shooting and you can go down to 4x at night or when you may get blind sided like i did last week. i killed a charging coyote at 10 yards. the scope was at 14x! i saw blurred fur and squeezed on a very quick shot. thank goodness for all of the time i spent bird hunting or i would not have found that dog in the scope. i was hunting a flat that stretched for miles and it was covered in sand mounds with bitterbrush. the snow was only 4" deep too. i should have know better!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

not familiar with the accustock, but it sounds like you got yourself a nice setup. should be able to find alot of choices in ammo for the 223. Good luck, I will be watching for a picture.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Glad to hear you finally settled on one! I think you have me talked into that scope! Gonna trade my Buckmaster in for the Monarch after this next full moon. If i can wait that long...


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

do it before the full moon and get the 50 mm objective. you'll see better in those conditions for sure. that's when you need the better scope the most.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Very true, i should do it tomorrow.... I was happy with the amount of light buckmaster let in. Didnt seem to stay zeroed...Everytime i went to the range it was a little off. I must be too rough with it. And it has the BDC circles. And its only a 3x9.. Thank you cabelas for your 1 year return policy


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Well turns out the return policy is only 60 days on optics...guess i will be keeping what ive got.  If it moves again i will send it in to nikon.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

check your mounts and screws


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

All were tight. Going to the range tomorrow to kill some paper.


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds like a great decision. Go shoot some yotes.

Here is a picture of my AR-15 223 with a 6 x 24 x 44. I love it. I took the handle off and mounted it flush and got the adjustable combat stock with is perfect on the 3 position for me and my scope view. I missed 2 yotes this year and for sure this weapon and scope works for me. Shortest shot, 55 yards, longest shot 428 (Accident).


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

yuma,

Nice looking set up! What bullet are you shooting?

Also, how do you like the Spitfire???

Thanks in advance,
KD


----------

